# كتاب مميز...يساعدك لعمل رسومات تنفيذية كاملة لعمارة أو فيلا...



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2014)

هو مش كتاب بالمعني...وأنما رسومات تنفيذية مجمعة

كتاب مميز...يساعدك لعمل رسومات تنفيذية كاملة لعمارة أو فيلا...
ممكن الاحتفاظ به علي جهاز الكومبيوتر...أو أرساله لنفسك بالأميل
لحين الحاجة اليه

إعداد
د. هشام حسن علي
جامعة أسيوط

ملف التحميل .PDF...هنا

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?9h5e6ce5s9qg5vw

كتاب مجرب...واضح وعملي وبسيط

من 
صفحة فيسبوك
Architecture for human​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2014)

من رسومات الكتاب













































لوحة الأساسات






لوحة الاعمدة





















مسقط أفقي لكهرباء للدور ...​


----------



## shosh356 (8 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي الفاضل 
لكن الرابطين لا يعملان 
اذا سمحت ان ترفعه في احد مواقع الرفع 
و شكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يوليو 2014)

الله يكرمكي و يبارك لكي
تم رفع الملف مرة اخري مع لينك 
أعلي الموضوع​


----------



## shosh356 (12 يوليو 2014)

ربنا يعطيك كل خير و عافيه 
جزاك الله رضاه و الجنه


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2014)

الله يبارك لكي و يرزقكي ما تتمني ... 
ويعز الأسلام والمسلمين


----------

